# Τα καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια: Λέοναρντ Κοέν



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Ξέρω, Λέναρντ Κόεν κανονικά, αλλά εγώ είμαι με τον Μήτσο. Λατρεύω τον Κοέν από τότε που τον άκουσα να τραγουδάει τη Σουζάνα. Έχουμε περάσει μαζί πάνω από σαράντα χρόνια καλή παρέα. Ποτέ δεν με ενόχλησε να ακούσω και να ξανακούσω ένα δίσκο του — το αντίθετο.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό ακούω και ξανακούω τραγούδια του από πρόσφατες ζωντανές εμφανίσεις του: του Λονδίνου (2008) στο _Live in London_ και άλλες στο _Songs from the Road._

Η φωνή του, στα εβδομήντα κάτι του, καλύτερη από ποτέ. Οι ζωντανές εκτελέσεις του χάρμα, όχι σαν τις περισσότερες άλλες των διάφορων γερόλυκων, που τις ακούς με συγκατάβαση και σπεύδεις να ξαναβάλεις το πρωτότυπο για να μη σου μείνει το κακό άκουσμα. Το νήμα το άνοιξα για να σας ταράξω στην κοενιάδα. Να ένα από τα λιγότερο γνωστά τραγούδια του, όπως το εκτέλεσε στο Λονδίνο (17/7/2008). 







My friends are gone and my hair is grey.
I ache in the places where I used to play.
And I'm crazy for love but I'm not coming on.
I'm just paying my rent every day in the tower of song.

I said to Hank Williams: “How lonely does it get?”
Hank Williams hasn't answered me yet,
But I hear him coughing all night long,
A hundred floors above me in the tower of song.

I was born like this, I had no choice.
I was born with the gift of a golden voice,
And twenty-seven angels from the great beyond,
They tied me to this table right here in the tower of song.

So you can stick your little pins in that voodoo doll
I'm very sorry, baby, doesn't look like me at all.
I'm standing by the window where the light is strong.
They don't let a woman kill you, not in the tower of song.

Now you can say that I've grown bitter but of this you may be sure:
The rich have got their channels in the bedrooms of the poor,
There's a mighty judgement coming, but I may be wrong.
You see, you hear these funny voices in the tower of song.

I see you standing on the other side.
I don't know how the river got this wide.
I loved you, baby, way back when -
And all the bridges are burning that we might have crossed,
But I feel so damn close to everything we lost-
We'll never, we’ll never have to lose it again.

So I bid you farewell, I don't know when I'll be back.
They’re moving us tomorrow to that tower down the track.
But you'll be hearing from me, darling, long after I'm gone.
I'll be speaking to you sweetly from my window in the tower of song.

My friends are gone and my hair is grey.
I ache in the places where I used to play.
And I'm crazy for love but I'm not coming on.
I'm just paying my rent every day in the tower of song.


----------



## crystal (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Στίχοι για το I'm Your Man και το ποίημα A Thousand Kisses Deep που απαγγέλλει μετά το τέλος του τραγουδιού (κάπου στο 5:50):

*I'm Your Man*

If you want a lover
I’ll do anything you ask me to
And if you want another kind of love
I’ll wear this old mask :) for you
If you want a partner
Take my hand
Or if you want to strike me down in anger
Here I stand
I’m your man

If you want a boxer
I will step into the ring for you
And if you want a doctor
I’ll examine every inch of you
If you want a driver
Climb inside
Or if you want to take me for a ride
You know you can
I’m your man

But the moon’s too bright
The chain’s too tight
The beast just won’t go to sleep
I’ve been running through these promises to you
That I made and I could not keep
Ah but a man never got a woman back
Not by begging on his knees
Or I’d crawl to you, baby
And I’d fall at your feet
And I’d howl at your beauty
Like a dog in heat
And I’d claw at your heart
And I’d tear at your sheet
I’d say please, please
I’m your man

And if you want to sleep
For a minute on the road
I will steer for you
And if you want to work the street alone
I’ll disappear for you
If you want a father for your child
Or only want to walk with me another mile
Across the sand
I’m your man

If you want a lover
I’ll do anything you ask me to
And if you want another kind of love
I'll wear a mask for you


*Spoken word version of A Thousand Kisses Deep*

You came to me this morning
And you handled me like meat.
You’d have to live alone to know
How good that feels, how sweet.
My mirror twin, my next of kin,
I’d know you in my sleep.
And who but you would take me in
A thousand kisses deep?

I loved you when you opened
Like a lily to the heat.
You see, I’m just another snowman
Standing in the rain and sleet,
Who loved you with his frozen love
His second-hand physique,
With all he is, and all he was
A thousand kisses deep.

I know you had to lie to me,
I know you had to cheat.
To pose all hot and high 
Behind the veils of sheer deceit 
Our perfect porn aristocrat 
So elegant and cheap 
I’m old but I’m still into that 
A thousand kisses deep 

I’m good at love, I’m good at hate 
It’s in between I freeze 
Been working out but it’s too late 
(It’s been too late for years) 
But you look good, you really do 
They love you on the street 
If you were here, I’d kneel for you 
A thousand kisses deep 

The autumn moved across your skin 
Got something in my eye 
A light that doesn’t need to live 
And doesn’t need to die 
A riddle in the book of love 
Obscure and obsolete 
Till witnessed here in time and blood 
A thousand kisses deep 

And I’m still working with the wine,
Still dancing cheek to cheek.
The band is playing Auld Lang Syne,
But the heart will not retreat.
I ran with Dis
I sang with Ray
I never had their sweep
But once or twice they let me play
A thousand kisses deep

I loved you when you opened
Like a lily to the heat
You see, I'm just another snowman
Standing in the rain and sleet
Who loved you with his frozen love
His second-hand physique
With all he is and all he was
A thousand kisses deep

But you don't need to hear me now
And every word I speak
It counts against me anyhow
A thousand kisses deep.​


----------



## Isiliel (Oct 9, 2010)

Διάβαζα πρόσφατα για το Ξενοδοχείο Τσέλσι στη Νέα Υόρκη και τους εκλεκτούς καλλιτέχνες που έχουν περάσει από εκεί. 

Ένας απ' αυτούς και ο Leonard Cohen, λέγεται πως έγραψε το κομμάτι που ακολουθεί, για την Janis Joplin:






*Chelsea Hotel # 2*
I remember you well in the Chelsea Hotel,
you were talking so brave and so sweet,
giving me head on the unmade bed,
while the limousines wait in the street.

Those were the reasons and that was New York,
we were running for the money and the flesh.
And that was called love for the workers in song
probably still is for those of them left.

Ah but you got away, didn't you babe,
you just turned your back on the crowd,
you got away, I never once heard you say,
I need you, I don't need you,
I need you, I don't need you
and all of that jiving around.

I remember you well in the Chelsea Hotel
you were famous, your heart was a legend.
You told me again you preferred handsome men
but for me you would make an exception.
And clenching your fist for the ones like us
who are oppressed by the figures of beauty,
you fixed yourself, you said, "Well never mind,
we are ugly but we have the music."

Ah but you got away, didn't you babe,
you just turned your back on the crowd,
you got away, I never once heard you say,
I need you, I don't need you,
I need you, I don't need you
and all of that jiving around.

I don't mean to suggest that I loved you the best,
I can't keep track of each fallen robin.
I remember you well in the Chelsea Hotel,
that's all, I don't even think of you that often.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Επειδή έγινε σχετική ερώτηση ιδιωτικά, θα ήθελα να πω ότι το ποίημα _Thousand Kisses Deep_ βρίσκεται στο βιβλίο _Book of Longing_ του Κοέν, που κυκλοφόρησε το 2006, και μεταφράστηκε εδώ από την Ιωάννα Αβραμίδου για τις εκδόσεις Ιανός. Αν κάποιος έχει το βιβλίο, θα κάναμε μεγάλη χαρά να δούμε εδώ τη μετάφραση του ποιήματος. Παραπάνω κατέγραψα τα λόγια της _απαγγελίας_ του Κοέν. Το ποίημα, όπως είναι στο αγγλικό βιβλίο, μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ.








http://www.leonardcohencroatia.com/bookoflonging/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Longing
http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=EvlT4hJFq9kC
http://www.amazon.com/Book-Longing-Leonard-Cohen/dp/006112558X
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=132410
http://www.mic.gr/books.asp?id=15636


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2010)

Και φυσικά, μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις συναυλίες του στην Ελλάδα παλιά συστηνόταν ως Λεονάρδος Κοέν, οπότε μην αισθάνεσαι ότι υποκύπτεις στο Μήτσο, Νίκελ, είχε υποκύψει στο Μήτσο κι ο ίδιος ο καλλιτέχνης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

Ε, ναι, στην Ύδρα θα τον είχαν εξελληνίσει. Ας τον ακούσουμε να βάζει ο ίδιος την υπογραφή του (αν είχε χρηστώνυμο εδώ, μπορεί να το έκανε «ελκόν» :) ). Κολλάω από πίσω και αγαπημένη μου δεύτερη εκτέλεση, που υπάρχει στο δίσκο _Tower of Song_ (ο οποίος δεν περιέχει το ομώνυμο τραγούδι). Ο αναρτητής της πρωτότυπης εκτέλεσης την εμπλούτισε με φωτογραφίες του Andi Popescu και στίχους. Ανήκει στα τραγούδια που έχουν συζητηθεί για το είδος της σχέσης που περιγράφει: εν συντομία στη Wikipedia, εξαντλητικά εδώ. Γράφει στο δεύτερο: «Even Cohen is not sure, or not sure anymore, about the exact nature of the relationships in _Famous Blue Raincoat_; or he is just not willing to resolve an atmosphere of ambiguity that he might have created intentionally».






It's four in the morning, the end of December
I'm writing you now just to see if you're better
New York is cold, but I like where I'm living
There's music on Clinton Street all through the evening.

I hear that you're building your little house deep in the desert
You're living for nothing now, I hope you're keeping some kind of record.

Yes, and Jane came by with a lock of your hair
She said that you gave it to her
That night that you planned to go clear
Did you ever go clear?

Ah, the last time we saw you, you looked so much older
Your famous blue raincoat was torn at the shoulder
You'd been to the station to meet every train
And you came home without Lili Marlene

And you treated my woman to a flake of your life
And when she came back she was nobody's wife.

Well I see you there with the rose in your teeth
One more thin gypsy thief
Well I see Jane's awake —
She sends her regards.

And what can I tell you, my brother, my killer,
What can I possibly say?
I guess that I miss you, I guess I forgive you
I'm glad you stood in my way.

If you ever come by here, for Jane or for me,
While your enemy is sleeping, and his woman is free.

Yes, and thanks, for the trouble you took from her eyes
I thought it was there for good so I never tried.

And Jane came by with a lock of your hair
She said that you gave it to her
That night that you planned to go clear
Sincerely, L. Cohen


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2010)

Προσωπικά το αγαπημένο μου κοενικό άσμα είναι το 



. Περιέχει κάτι για τον καθένα και το βρίσκω εξαιρετικά χιουμοριστικό. 
Δυστυχώς, τα εισιτήρια της συναυλίας στο Λονδίνο ήταν πολύ τσουχτερά (£60 το φτηνότερο, κανά χιλιόμετρο από τη σκηνή), κι αφού κανένας δεν ήθελε να έρθει κλπκλπ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

*Everybody Knows* (από τον γραφειοκράτη του φόρουμ)

Everybody knows that the dice are loaded
Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows the boat is leaking
Everybody knows the captain lied
Everybody got this broken feeling
Like their father or their dog just died
Everybody talking to their pockets
Everybody wants a box of chocolates
And a long-stem rose
Everybody knows

Everybody knows that you love me, baby
Everybody knows you really do
Everybody knows you've been faithful
Give or take a night or two
Everybody knows you've been discreet
But there were so many people you just had to meet
Without your clothes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes, everybody knows

Everybody knows that it's now or never
Everybody knows that it's me or you
Everybody knows that you live forever
When you've done a little line or two
Everybody knows the deal is rotten
Old Black Joe's still pickin' cotton
For your ribbons and bows
Everybody knows

Everybody knows that the Plague is coming
Everybody knows it's moving fast
Everybody knows that the naked man and woman
Are just a shining artifact of the past
Everybody knows the scene is dead
But there's gonna be a meter on your bed
That will disclose
What everybody knows

Everybody knows that you're in trouble
Everybody knows what you've been through
From the bloody cross on top of Calvary
To the beach of Malibu
Everybody knows it's coming apart
Take one last look at this Sacred Heart
Before it blows
And everybody knows…


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh the sisters of mercy, they are not departed or gone.
They were waiting for me when I thought that I just can't go on.
And they brought me their comfort and later they brought me their song.
Oh I hope you run into them, you who've been travelling so long.

Yes you who must leave everything that you cannot control.
It begins with your family, but soon it comes around to your soul.
Well I've been where you're hanging, I think I can see how you're pinned:
When you're not feeling holy, your loneliness says that you've sinned.

They lay down beside me, I made my confession to them.
They touched both my eyes and I touched the dew on their hem.
If your life is a leaf that the seasons tear off and condemn
they will bind you with love that is graceful and green as a stem.

When I left they were sleeping, I hope you run into them soon.
Don't turn on the lights, you can read their address by the moon.
And you won't make me jealous if I hear that they sweetened your night:
We weren't lovers like that and besides it would still be all right,
We weren't lovers like that and besides it would still be all right.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 16, 2010)

Μια ωραία διασκευή που δεν γνώριζα: 

Η Νίνα Σιμόν τραγουδάει Λεονάρδο


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Ίσως να αρέσει κι αυτή εδώ η ερμηνεία για το _Dance Me To The End Of Love _

Madeleine Peyroux - Dance Me To The End Of Love


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 20, 2010)

Πασίγνωστη διασκευή, αλλά καλό είναι ν' ανατρέχει κανείς και σ' αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2010)

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα. Άλλη μια διασκευή, με τη φωνή της Γεωργιανής, και Εγγλέζας πια (μιας από τις πλουσιότερες), Katie Melua:


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2011)

Isiliel said:


> Διάβαζα πρόσφατα για το Ξενοδοχείο Τσέλσι στη Νέα Υόρκη και τους εκλεκτούς καλλιτέχνες που έχουν περάσει από εκεί.
> 
> Ένας απ' αυτούς και ο Leonard Cohen, λέγεται πως έγραψε το κομμάτι που ακολουθεί, για την Janis Joplin:
> 
> [...]


 
Επειδή η προβολή του βίντεο που ανάρτησε η Isiliel παραπάνω δεν επιτρέπεται πια στην Ελλάδα (Sony και πρασινάλογα, γμτ!) ορίστε μια άλλη εκδοχή, ισπανοϋποτιτλισμένη:





 
Η αφορμή όμως γι' αυτό το ποστ δεν ήταν αυτή, αλλά το γεγονός (ναι, τετελεσμένο ότι σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι έχει αποδοθεί και στα ελληνικά από τον αείμνηστο Χρήστο Λεττονό, σε μια εξαιρετική εκτέλεση:





 
Σε θυμάμαι συχνά σε δωμάτια φτηνά
πώς μιλούσες γλυκά στο σκοτάδι
σώμα ζεστό και το στρώμα απαλό
και στους δρόμους αργούσε το βράδυ.

Έτσι είν’ η πόλη, καλή αφορμή
να γυρέψουμε σάρκα και χρήμα.
Μα η αγάπη αυτή πώς γερνάει στη στιγμή
σε μια γκρίζα και πένθιμη Αθήνα.

Ναι, μα εσύ είσαι καπνός
χάθηκες, πας, προσπερνάς και στον κόσμο σε χάνω.
Ποτέ πια ξανά δε θ’ ακούσω να λες
«σ’ έχω ανάγκη», «δε σ’ έχω ανάγκη»
«σ’ έχω ανάγκη», «δε σ’ έχω ανάγκη»
ο χρόνος κυλάει και ξεχνάς.

Σε θυμάμαι συχνά σε δωμάτια φτηνά
ήσουν σάρκα, αγάπη και μύθος.
Μου είπες ξανά πως ζητάς ομορφιά
και ότι εγώ απ’ αυτήν ήμουν τζίφος.

Μα ήσουν όλo καρδιά, για παιδιά σαν κι εμάς
που δε μοιάζουμε σαν αγγελούδια.
Γυρνάς ξαφνικά και μου λες
«ε καλά, είσαστ’ άσχημοι, μα λέτε τραγούδια».

Ναι, μα εσύ είσαι καπνός
χάθηκες, πας, προσπερνάς και στον κόσμο σε χάνω.
Ποτέ πια ξανά δε θ’ ακούσω να λες
«σ’ έχω ανάγκη», «δε σ’ έχω ανάγκη»
«σ’ έχω ανάγκη», «δε σ’ έχω ανάγκη»
ο χρόνος κυλάει και ξεχνάς.

Κι ούτε θέλω να πω πως τρελά σ’ αγαπώ
δεν μπορώ πια καημούς να γιατρεύω.
Σε θυμάμαι συχνά, σε δωμάτια φτηνά
μόν’ αυτό, δε σε σκέφτομαι καν, δε σε γυρεύω.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2011)

...
Ένα από τα πιο πολυτραγουδισμένα του Κοέν, από τον ίδιο και από πάμπολλους άλλους, από τον δίσκο Balaklava των Pearls Before Swine σε μια σπάνια, φολκ ψυχεδελική εκτέλεση του 1968 - σχεδόν σύγχρονη με την πρώτη ηχογράφησή του από την Τζούντι Κόλινς - την οποία ανακάλυψα σήμερα αναζητώντας υλικό για τη φράση pearls before swine.

Suzanne - Pearls Before Swine






Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river 
You can hear the boats go by 
You can spend the night beside her 
And you know that she's half crazy 
But that's why you want to be there 
And she feeds you tea and oranges 
That come all the way from China 
And just when you mean to tell her 
That you have no love to give her 
Then she gets you on her wavelength 
And she lets the river answer 
That you've always been her lover 
And you want to travel with her 
And you want to travel blind 
And you know that she will trust you 
For you've touched her perfect body with your mind


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2011)

Και ας μην είναι το καλύτερό του, αυτό το νήμα χωρίς το _First we take Manhattan_ δεν γίνεται, γίνεται; 

Disclaimer: Μπορεί να παίξει διαφήμιση στο ξεκίνημα --αλλά τουλάχιστον, παίζει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

*Λογοτεχνικό βραβείο για τον Λέοναρντ Κοέν*
Ποιητικό ταλέντο και στοχαστικοί στίχοι χάρισαν στον καναδό τραγουδιστή τη διάκριση «Πρίγκιπας των Αστουριών»

Η είδηση στο Βήμα, εδώ


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Για τις Αστουρίες: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asturias (The Principality of Asturias is an autonomous community within the kingdom of Spain. It is situated on the Spanish north coast (Bay of Biscay) facing the Cantabrian Sea)

Για τον πρίγκιπα των Αστουριών: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_of_Asturias (Prince of Asturias is the historical (and under the Spanish Constitution of 1978, the official) title given to the heir to the Spanish throne)

Για το βραβείο Πρίγκιπας των Αστουριών: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_of_Asturias_Awards 
The Prince of Asturias Awards (Spanish: Premios Príncipe de Asturias) are a series of annual prizes awarded in Spain by the Prince of Asturias Foundation to individuals, entities or organizations from around the world who make notable achievements in the sciences, humanities, and public affairs.* They are considered to be the second most important prizes after the Nobel Prizes.* The prize was established on 24 September 1980 by the Prince of Asturias, heir to the throne of Spain, "to consolidate links between the Principality and the Prince of Asturias, and to contribute to encouraging and promoting scientific, cultural and humanistic values that form part of mankind's universal heritage." The awards are presented in Oviedo, the capital of the Principality of Asturias, at a ceremony presided by Felipe, Prince of Asturias. A sculpture, expressly created for the prize by Spanish sculptor Joan Miró, is presented yearly to the recipients of the prize.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βραβείο_Πρίγκιπας_της_Αστούριας


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έχει ακούσει τα Ριάλια...

*The Partisan (Songs from the Road, 2010)*


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Αυτό τώρα μπαίνει για τις αδελφές Webb. Για να μαγέψουμε δύο αισθήσεις μαζί.

*Leonard Cohen & The Webb Sisters: If It Be Your Will* (Λονδίνο, 2009)


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2011)

...
Because Of (Dear Heather) - Leonard Cohen






Because of a few songs
Wherein I spoke of their mystery,
Women have been
Exceptionally kind
to my old age.
They make a secret place
In their busy lives
And they take me there.
They become naked
In their different ways
and they say,
"Look at me, Leonard
Look at me one last time."
Then they bend over the bed
And cover me up
Like a baby that is shivering.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2011)

...
Go no more a-roving






"So, we'll go no more a roving" is a poem, written by (George Gordon) Lord Byron (1788–1824), and included in a letter to Thomas Moore on 28 February 1817. Moore published the poem in 1830 as part of _Letters and Journals of Lord Byron_.
It evocatively describes the fatigue of age conquering the restlessness of youth. Byron wrote the poem at the age of twenty-nine.

In the letter to Thomas Moore, the poem is preceded by an account of its genesis. "At present, I am on the invalid regimen myself. The Carnival--that is, the latter part of it, and sitting up late o' nights--had knocked me up a little. But it is over--and it is now Lent, with all its abstinence and sacred music... Though I did not dissipate much upon the whole, yet I find 'the sword wearing out the scabbard,' though I have but just turned the corner of twenty nine."


Recited by Sir John Gielgud

So we'll go no more a roving
So late into the night,
Though the heart be still as loving,
And the moon be still as bright.

For the sword outwears its sheath,
And the soul wears out the breast,
And the heart must pause to breathe,
And Love itself have rest.

Though the night was made for loving,
And the day returns too soon,
Yet we'll go no more a roving
By the light of the moon.

(http://rpo.library.utoronto.ca/poem/366.html)


Così più non andremo 
(George Gordon Byron – Poesie 1917 1817)

Così, più non andremo
In giro senza meta,
Nella notte fonda
Anche se il cuore vuole ancora amore
E la luna risplende luminosa.

Perchè, come la spada logora il suo fodero,
L'animo consuma il petto:
Deve placarsi allora il cuore
E l'amore stesso riposare.

Così, anche se la notte fu creata
Per amare; anche se il giorno
Ritorna troppo presto: noi
Più non andremo in giro senza meta
Alla luce della luna.

(Μετάφραση: Franco Buffoni, http://www.lavoceditutti.it/default.asp?content=t_20070406_c)


Joan Baez (στο Dailymotion, γιατί από το γιουτιούμπ σβήστηκε)


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2011)

...
Dance Me to the End of Love - The Civil Wars 

[video=youtube;ED97KMfm8O8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ED97KMfm8O8[/video]


----------



## pidyo (Jan 22, 2012)

Δεν είναι γιουτιουμπάκι, αλλά ένα καινούριο τραγούδι από τον νέο δίσκο του Μεγάλου σε ένα ωραίο άρθρο αξίζει να κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 22, 2012)

Και μια που έκανα την αρχή μερικά ακόμη από τον νέο δίσκο: 

Going Home (και στίχοι)
Banjo

Άντε, κι ένα γιουτιουμπάκι (με στίχους):


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ. Ερχόμουν κι εγώ να προσθέσω το _Show Me The Place_, που δίνει δωράκι, αλλά με πρόλαβες.

Με πρόλαβε κι ο Dorian Lynskey, που πήρε τη συνέντευξη, στη διαπίστωση: «He is already older than Johnny Cash was when he released his final album; soon he'll creatively outlive Frank Sinatra». Έκπληξη, ωστόσο, ήταν η πληροφορία: «He has never enjoyed a hit single or (outside his native Canada and, for some reason, Norway) a platinum album».


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Εγώ ελπίζω απλώς να αντέξει για μια ακόμα σειρά συναυλιών, και να καταφέρω να πάω γιατί την προηγούμενη φορά που ήρθε Λονδίνο παραήταν ακριβό το εισιτήριο. Και δεν έχω γνωστούς μου φαν.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 28, 2012)

Σαραντακάτι χρόνια πριν:


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Όλα τα τραγούδια του τα προτιμώ πια με τη βραχνάδα της ηλικίας, ακόμα και τα πιο κλασικά. Αυτό που ακούω εξίσου ευχάριστα με όλες τις φωνές του είναι, νομίζω, ο Παρτιζάνος (αποπάνω, στα 31:12). (Πάντα περιμένω με αγωνία πότε θα μπουν οι κοπελιές.) (Και πάλι ευχαριστίες.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

*Ο Κοέν στη Κομοτηνή*

του Θοδωρή Γκόνη, στο σημερινό Protagon


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Ο Κοέν στη Κομοτηνή*
> 
> του Θοδωρή Γκόνη, στο σημερινό Protagon



Ας βάλω και το τραγούδι, χωρίς βίντεο:

Going home






I love to speak with Leonard
He’s a sportsman and a shepherd
He’s a lazy bastard
Living in a suit

But he does say what I tell him
Even though it isn’t welcome
He will never have the freedom
To refuse

He will speak these words of wisdom
Like a sage, a man of vision
Though he knows he’s really nothing
But the brief elaboration of a tube

Going home
Without my sorrow
Going home
Sometime tomorrow
To where it’s better
Than before

Going home
Without my burden
Going home
Behind the curtain
Going home
Without the costume
That I wore

He wants to write a love song
An anthem of forgiving
A manual for living with defeat

A cry above the suffering
A sacrifice recovering
But that isn’t what I want him to complete

I want to make him certain
That he doesn’t have a burden
That he doesn’t need a vision

That he only has permission
To do my instant bidding
That is to SAY what I have told him
To repeat

I love to speak with Leonard
He’s a sportsman and a shepherd
He’s a lazy bastard
Living in a suit 

http://www.newyorker.com/fiction/poetry/2012/01/23/120123po_poem_cohen


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
*Songs of Leonard Cohen* (1967) 






01. 00:00 "Suzanne" 
02. 03:49 "Master Song" 
03. 09:44 "Winter Lady" 
04. 12:00 "The Stranger Song" 
05. 17:06 "Sisters of Mercy" 
06. 20:41 "So Long, Marianne" 
07. 26:19 "Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye" 
08. 29:15 "Stories of the Street" 
09. 33:49 "Teachers" 
10. 36:50 "One of Us Cannot Be Wrong"
Bonus Tracks on 2007 Reissue
11. 41:17 "Store Room" 
12. 46:20 "Blessed Is the Memory"


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
*Songs of Love and Hate* (1971) 






1. "Avalanche" - 0:00
2. "Last Year's Man" - 5:03
3. "Dress Rehearsal Rag" - 11:04
4. "Diamonds in the Mine" - 17:13
5. "Love Calls You by Your Name" - 21:04
6. "Famous Blue Raincoat" - 26:45
7. "Sing Another Song, Boys" (Live at the Isle of Wight Festival, August 31, 1970) - 31:57
8. "Joan of Arc" - 38:11
9. "Dress Rehearsal Rag"- 44:37


*Backup*: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTAxNTEyODA4.html


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ας βάλω και το τραγούδι, χωρίς βίντεο:



Ας βάλω και τον δίσκο, με τα εξώφυλλα. *Old Ideas* (2012) 





καλημέρα

01 00:00 "Going Home"
02 03:48 "Amen"
03 11:22 "Show Me the Place"
04 15:30 "Darkness"
05 19:59 "Anyhow"
06 23:06 "Crazy to Love You"
07 26:10 "Come Healing"
08 29:00 "Banjo"
09 32:20 "Lullaby"
10 37:01 "Different Sides"


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Άρτι μεταφερθέν από εκεί, τη επισημάνσει του δόκτορος. Θενξ, ντοκ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Αυτές οι παραστάσεις του ώριμου Κοέν είναι οι αγαπημένες μου, θα το έχω ξαναπεί. Αλλά η συναυλία του Λονδίνου έχει τα καλύτερα γιουτιουμπάκια. Επειδή στο παραπάνω είναι μπουκωμένος ο ήχος, σύγκρινε με αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2013)

...
LA Ladies Choir » Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah"






I first worked with Ariana Delwari, one of the founding members of the LA Ladies Choir, about 10 years ago. I was filming a spec commercial in Joshua Tree and she was nice enough to lip sync White Snake's "Here I Go Again" while driving through the desert. The LA Ladies Choir is an example of one of the great things music can do, bring so many different and incredible people together and when they perform, you can see the joy in that. They're made up of a group of friends, artists and members of some of the great indie bands around LA and we've been really lucky to have them as big supporters of TVP. They've even made a connection with the ladies in Gulu, the two choirs teaching each other songs over Skype (looks like they learned the classic Acholi ululation that you always hear the Gulu ladies celebrate with at the end of a song). The LA ladies actually performed one of the Gulu songs at our last Roosevelt Hotel event... it was amazing and connected everyone at the event back to where this all started in a beautiful way.

One of the great things about this whole process is when you tell someone about the story of what's happened in Uganda, how music is being used, what some of the lyrics are and then talk with them about covering someone else, is to see where their minds go... to a friend they might want to bring in, a song that captures the same spirit as those being used to bring home the soldiers, or in this case, just the sublime beauty of the sentiment behind that message. I think Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah captures that as well as any song one could think of. — Ryan
~ The Voice Project

I filled two notebooks and I remember being in the Royalton Hotel, on the carpet in my underwear, banging my head on the floor and saying, 'I can't finish this song.'
~ Leonard Cohen


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)

...
Federico García Lorca - Leonard Cohen


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2014)

...
*Leonard Cohen Explores ‘Popular Problems’ on 13th Studio Album*

On September 23, two days after his 80th birthday, legendary singer-songwriter Leonard Cohen will release his 13th studio album “*Popular Problems*.” The new LP is a 9 song collection that, according to a press release, finds Cohen exploring “the avenue of our dreams” and setting a “new tone and speed of hope and despair, joy and grief.” In other words, it’s a Leonard Cohen album.

The first single is “*Almost Like the Blues*,” a jazzy piano number that opens up with the bleak line “I saw some people starving, there was murder, there was rape. Their villages were burning, they were trying to escape.” The song continues on for three-and-a-half minutes, with Cohen musing more on death, torture, war and “bad reviews.” If you’re already bummed out, it might be best to back-burner this one for a few hours.
[...]

blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2014/08/19/leonard-cohen-popular-problems/


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2014)

*Nevermind*

Τον Λέοναρντ Κοέν στη μουσική, όπως και τον Γούντι Άλεν στο σινεμά, θα τους συναντήσεις όπως συναντάς έναν παλιό αγαπημένο φίλο, με όλα εκείνα τα καλά που εκτιμάς και περιμένεις απ’ αυτόν. Έτσι θα αγκαλιάσεις και το καινούργιο άλμπουμ του Κοέν, το _Popular Problems_. Πριν από μία εβδομάδα ακριβώς (21/9/2014) ο Κοέν έκλεισε τα 80 του χρόνια.

Το *Never Mind* κυκλοφόρησε σαν ποίημα το 2006 στο _Book of Longing_ — και ακούγεται τώρα σαν διάβασμα ποιήματος. 

Ολόκληρο το άλμπουμ υπάρχει στο YouTube και το Spotify.










The war was lost | And all of this | Never mind
The treaty signed | Expressions of | Never mind
I was not caught | The Sweet Indifference | I had to leave
I crossed the line | Some call Love | My life behind
| | 
I was not caught | The High Indifference | The story’s told
Though many tried | Some call Fate | With facts and lies
I live among you | But we had Names | You own the world
Well disguised | More intimate | So never mind
| | 
I had to leave | Names so deep and | Never mind
My life behind | Names so true | Never mind
I dug some graves | They’re blood to me | I live the life
You’ll never find | They’re dust to you | I left behind
| | 
The story’s told | There is no need | I live it full
With facts and lies | That this survives | I live it wide
I had a name | There’s truth that lives | Through layers of time
But never mind | And truth that dies | You can’t divide
| | 
Never mind | Never mind | My woman’s here
Never mind | Never mind | My children too
The war was lost | I live the life | Their graves are safe
The treaty signed | I left behind | From ghosts like you
| | 
There’s truth that lives | There’s truth that lives | In places deep
And truth that dies | And truth that dies | With roots entwined
I don’t know which | I live the life | I live the life 
So never mind | I left behind | I left behind
| | 
Your victory was | I could not kill | The war was lost
So complete | The way you kill | The treaty signed
That some among you | I could not hate | I was not caught
Thought to keep | I tried, I failed | I crossed the line
| | 
A record of | You turned me in | I was not caught
Our little lives | At least you tried | Though many tried
The clothes we wore | You side with them | I live among you
Our spoons, our knives | Whom you despise | Well disguised
| | 
The games of luck | This was your heart | 
Our soldiers played | This swarm of flies | 
The stones we cut | This was once your mouth | 
The songs we made | This bowl of lies | 
| | 
Our law of peace | You serve them well | 
Which understands | I’m not surprised | 
A husband leads | You’re of their kin | 
A wife commands | You’re of their kind |


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

...
Did I ever love you


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2015)

...
Hear Leonard Cohen Cover George Jones' 'Choices' at a Stunning Soundcheck, _Rolling Stone_, March 31, 2015

The moving track will appear on the singer-songwriter's forthcoming 'Can't Forget: A Souvenir of the Grand Tour'






Leonard Cohen's 2008 to 2013 world tour was one of the most stunning resurrections in rock history. After a 15-year period when the iconic songwriter was rarely seen in public, let alone onstage, he was suddenly performing three-and-a-half hour concerts that quickly moved from tiny theaters to massive arenas. By the time all was said and done, he'd played over 370 gigs and crossed the globe many times over.

The tour produced three separate live albums, but virtually nobody knew about the amazing music being made during soundchecks. This was a time for Cohen and the band to experiment with songs from his back catalog, as well as to learn covers and even test out some in-progress originals. Cohen's new album, _Can't Forget: A Souvenir of the Grand Tour_ (due in stores on May 12th), is a collection of the best moments from these soundchecks, as well as a few selections taped during the actual gigs.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2015)

...
*The Marianne Variations: Leonard Cohen’s Divergent & Devastating Version Of So Long, Marianne – Oslo 1993

*




No rendition of “So Long, Marianne” differs more from the original script than the one Leonard Cohen performed at the May 1, 1993 Oslo Spektrum Concert. This version features not only a radically altered arrangement but also two verses not found on any album.
[...]

The Marianne Variations Summary Page: The Recurring Revisions Of So Long, Marianne


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2016)

*You Want It Darker* (feat. Cantor Gideon Y. Zelermyer)
Leonard Cohen

If you are the dealer, I'm out of the game
If you are the healer, it means I'm broken and lame
If thine is the glory then mine must be the shame
You want it darker
We kill the flame

Magnified, sanctified, be thy holy name
Vilified, crucified, in the human frame
A million candles burning for the help that never came
You want it darker

Hineni, hineni
I'm ready, my lord

There's a lover in the story
But the story's still the same
There's a lullaby for suffering
And a paradox to blame
But it's written in the scriptures
And it's not some idle claim
You want it darker
We kill the flame

They're lining up the prisoners
And the guards are taking aim
I struggled with some demons
They were middle class and tame
I didn't know I had permission to murder and to maim
You want it darker

Hineni, hineni
I'm ready, my lord

Magnified, sanctified, be thy holy name
Vilified, crucified, in the human frame
A million candles burning for the love that never came
You want it darker
We kill the flame

If you are the dealer, let me out of the game
If you are the healer, I'm broken and lame
If thine is the glory, mine must be the shame
You want it darker

Hineni, hineni
Hineni, hineni
I'm ready, my lord

Hineni
Hineni, hineni
Hineni


The word 'Hineni' means 'Here I am' in a spiritual sense, which is what Abraham says and means to God to indicate his readiness when he is called on in Genesis 22:1 (הִנֵּֽנִי hinnênî). (Wikipedia)

*Inside Leonard Cohen's Late-Career Triumph 'You Want It Darker'*
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/features/inside-leonard-cohens-late-career-triumph-w447921





_Written by Leonard Cohen, Patrick Leonard • Copyright © Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC_


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2016)

...
*Leonard Cohen Dead at 82*



nickel said:


> *You Want It Darker* (feat. Cantor Gideon Y. Zelermyer)
> Leonard Cohen
> ...
> 
> ...



2016, please spare us some grief, spare us some pain, again and again.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2016)

Τον ευχαριστώ για όλα όσα μου έδωσε. Και θα μου δίνει.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 11, 2016)

Τις προάλλες έλεγα στη γυναίκα μου ότι ο Κοέν θα είναι ο μόνος καλλιτέχνης τον θάνατο του οποίου θα νιώσω ως προσωπική (με την κυριολεκτική έννοια του όρου) απώλεια. Το είπα όταν διάβασα το άρθρο στο Rolling Stone και άκουσα την σπαρακτική, με βάρος αιώνων ανθρώπινης αγωνίας εκφορά του Hineni στο You want it darker. 

Στις αρχές του έτους πέθανε ο Μπόουι μετά από άλλη μια δήλωση ετοιμοθανάτου, το Lazarus, με το φοβερό βίντεο ενός αθεράπευτου performer. Ο Κοέν είχε περισσότερο χρόνο για μελέτη θανάτου. Μη μείνουμε στη γνωστή δήλωση της τελευταίας του συνέντευξης στο New Yorker, ότι είναι έτοιμος για τον θάνατο, δήλωση που αναπαράγεται σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ σήμερα. Πολύ πιο ουσιαστικά και χαρακτηριστικά κοενική είναι η αναίρεση της δήλωσης αυτής σε μια μεταγενέστερη συνέντευξη: Uh, I said I was ready to die recently. And I think I was exaggerating. I’ve always been into self-dramatization. I intend to live forever. 

Το ιερό στον Κοέν είναι πάντοτε αυτοσαρκαστικό, απτό, υλικό, σωματικό και αποδραματοποιημένο, παρά το βάρος των θρησκευτικών κειμένων που τον ενέπνεαν. 

Στο άρθρο στο Rolling Stone συνειδητοποίησα το πραγματικό βάρος της τριετούς περιοδείας του, που τον τσάκισε σωματικά και τον ανύψωσε πνευματικά. Αναρωτήθηκα λοιπόν ποιο ήταν το τελευταίο κομμάτι που έπαιξε στον δημόσιο βίο του, αυτός ο απρόθυμος περφόρμερ, που έπρεπε να φτάσει τα 70 του για να νιώσει άνετα στην σκηνή. Είναι νομίζω πολύ χαρακτηριστικό: 






Δεν είναι δικό του τραγούδι -το σβήσιμο του εαυτού. Δεν είναι σπουδαίο τραγούδι -ο σεβασμός του μικρού και του απλού. Είναι ένα δημοφιλές τραγουδάκι που όλοι γνωρίζουν -η αγάπη για το σύνηθες και το οικείο. Είναι ένα αγαπησιάρικο τραγούδι -οι γυναίκες, οι άλλοι άνθρωποι, ο άνθρωπος. Λίγους μήνες προτού μείνει κατάκοιτος προσπαθεί να απομιμηθεί χορευτικές κινήσεις -Η χαρά της γιορτής, αλλά και Ι ache in places where I used to play. Ανεβαίνουν στη σκηνή όλοι οι συντελεστές -η κοινότητα του Partizan, οι άλλοι. Κινούνται άχαρα όπως κι αυτός -we were ugly but we had the music. 

So long, Leonard.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2016)

Έγραψε ο Άνταμ Κοέν στο λογαριασμό του στο Facebook πλάι σε μια λαμπρή φωτογραφία του πατέρα του:

My sister and I just buried my father in Montreal. With only immediate family and a few lifelong friends present, he was lowered into the ground in an unadorned pine box, next to his mother and father. Exactly as he’d asked. As I write this I’m thinking of my father’s unique blend of self-deprecation and dignity, his approachable elegance, his charisma without audacity, his old-world gentlemanliness and the hand-forged tower of his work. There’s so much I wish I could thank him for, just one last time. I’d thank him for the comfort he always provided, for the wisdom he dispensed, for the marathon conversations, for his dazzling wit and humor. I’d thank him for giving me, and teaching me to love Montreal and Greece. And I’d thank him for music; first for his music which seduced me as a boy, then for his encouragement of my own music, and finally for the privilege of being able to make music with him. Thank you for your kind messages, for the outpouring of sympathy and for your love of my father.

https://www.facebook.com/AdamCohenM...212317039599/1284718111589008/?type=3&theater​
Δεν θα τον ξεχάσουμε και όλο θα ξαναβρίσκουμε καινούργια στη δουλειά του.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2020)

Από το *The Flame* του Λέοναρντ Κοέν (poems notebooks lyrics drawings, edited by Robert Fagen and Alexandra Pleshoyano) :






Και μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά από τον Κώστα Λαγό, εκεί:









ονειρευόμενος στην Αθήνα… και ακούγοντας Tom Waits


3′ διάβασμα Δύο αποσπάσματα από τα «σημειωματάρια» που περιέχονται -μεταξύ άλλων- στην τελευταία συλλογή του Leonard Cohen, την οποία οργάνωσε ο ίδιος πριν τον θάνατό του το 2016. Ο τίτλος τη…




periopton.com


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2022)

mix & match: Κοέν, Κινκς, Κιλαπαγιούν, Θεοδωράκης, Γιαμάστα





On September 7, 1974, Leonard appeared at the Fête de l'Humanité (The Feast of Humanity), an event organized every year by the newspaper L'Humanité, in conjunction with the French Communist Party. Leonard performed a 16-song set including a short cover of the song "Beloved Comrade."




__ https://www.facebook.com/leonardcohen/photos/a.57139464643/10157810562944644




Με αφορμή εκείνο: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7600742/






"You look around and you see a world that cannot be made sense of. You either raise your fist or you say hallelujah. I try to do both."
~ Leonard Cohen


----------

